# Neues Netzteil für RTX 3080



## RavionHD (16. September 2020)

Hallo Leute,
mein mittlerweile gut 5 Jahre altes Be Quiet Straight Power 10 500 Watt Netzteil wird mit dem zukünftigem Upgrade auf eine RTX 3080 wohl sehr stark an seine Grenzen kommen und daher gibt es den Wunsch nach einem neuen Netzteil.
Derzeit habe ich folgende in Auswahl:








						Seasonic Focus GX 650W ATX 2.4 ab € 116,37 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Focus GX 650W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, semi-passiv • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 2x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				











						be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ab € 104,59 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für be quiet! Straight Power 11 650W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1500rpm • Lautstärke: 8.90-17.50dB(A) (Hersteller) • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschl… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Welche weiteren Alternativen gäbe es und was würdet ihr empfehlen?

Restsystem besteht derzeit aus einem i7 6700K (4,5 Ghz) und 16GB Ram, wobei beide sehr bald durch Zen 3 ersetzt werden sollten.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

Nimm 750 Watt. Du hast da eine bessere Ausstattung.
Wenn du das budget hast, nimm das E11 mit 850 Watt in Platin. Das ist perfekt verdrahtet.


----------



## RavionHD (16. September 2020)

Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Findest Du 750 oder gar 850 Watt nicht zu viel?
Ich mein selbst wenn alle Komponenten bei mir mit 100% Last laufen dürfte der Verbrauch maximal 500 Watt betragen, da habe ich mit 650 Watt ohnehin einige Reserven, oder?
Meine Ansprüche an ein Netzteil sind nicht sehr groß, es sollte stark genug sein, nicht zu laut und im worst Case sollte nicht das gesamte System in die Luft fliegen (Schutzschalter etc.).


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

Wie gesagt, das 650er hat einfach eine miese Ausstattung. Daher das 750er E11.
Das 850er E11 Platin ist halt schon sehr gut, aber das 750er Gold ist für deine Ansprüche ausreichend.


----------



## RavionHD (16. September 2020)

Darf ich fragen was Du unter einer miesen Ausstattung verstehst?


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

Das 650er hat keinen zweiten EPS Stecker. Es ist im Grunde genommen ein 550er mit 4x PCIe.
Das 750er hingegen hat zwei einzelne PCIe Kabel. Das ist von Vorteil, wenn die Grafikkarte 3x PCIer benötigt oder man noch eine Soundkarte verbaut hat, die einen extra Stromanschluss hat. Man steckt wirklich nur die Kabel an, die benötigt werden.
Das 650er hat leider nur zwei Doppelstrang Kabel. Brauchst du also 3 Kabel, liegt eins tot im Rechner herum.


----------



## Mottekus (16. September 2020)

Howdy zusammen,

RavionHD ich würde mich hier gerne anschließen, statt ein neuen Thread aufzumachen, sofern das für dich okay ist?!

Ich habe aktuell ein E11 550W und mir stellt sich die Frage ob ich dieses weiterverwenden könnte.
Im Computerbase-Test wurde die Karten auf 270W beschränkt und es ergab einen Leistungsverlust von nur 6%.

Sind dann auch diese Leistungsspitzen die Igor dargestellt hat geringer?

Und zum Thema Netzteile:

Unterscheiden sich das Seasonic und das E11 in der jeweiligen 750er-Platin-Version stark voneinander oder ist der Preisunterschied von 10€ zu vernachlässigen?


Beste Grüße


Mottekus


----------



## Dragon AMD (16. September 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Howdy zusammen,
> 
> RavionHD ich würde mich hier gerne anschließen, statt ein neuen Thread aufzumachen, sofern das für dich okay ist?!
> 
> ...


Schaut bei Igor vorbei. Er sagt auch wegen den peaks sollte man 750watt nehmen mit 80+ Gold oder höher.


----------



## Threshold (16. September 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Unterscheiden sich das Seasonic und das E11 in der jeweiligen 750er-Platin-Version stark voneinander oder ist der Preisunterschied von 10€ zu vernachlässigen?



Der Preisunterschied ist egal. Das E11 ist halt durchgängig leise während das Seasonic ab 80% Last hörbar wird.


----------



## Mottekus (16. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Preisunterschied ist egal. Das E11 ist halt durchgängig leise während das Seasonic ab 80% Last hörbar wird.



Dann das E11 xD Danke sehr


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Hi,
danke schonmal für die Antworten!
Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, für mich als Österreicher kosten die Netzteile wie folgt (inkl. Versand und Mwst beim günstigsten Shop);

be quiet! Straight Power 11 750W:
~140 Euro

Seasonic Focus GX 750W:
~130 Euro

Seasonic Focus GX 650W:
~100 Euro

Ist das die 30 oder gar 40 Euro tatsächlich wert?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Das musst du wissen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Gut ok, ich nehme das Seasonic GX 750, Du hast mich überzeugt. 
Eine weitere Frage hätte ich noch:
Ein Bekannter von mir möchte sich auch eine RTX 3080 kaufen, er nutzt derzeit folgendes Netzteil:








						EVGA 750 N1, 750W, 2 Year Warranty, Power Supply 100-N1-0750-L1
					

When building on a budget, the EVGA 750W power supply is a great choice at a low cost. Supporting 59A on a single +12V rail provides more options without having to reduce your component requirements. The EVGA 750W offers the connections and protections needed for basic system builds. With a...




					www.evga.com
				




Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht toll aus, was haltest Du davon?


----------



## c1i (17. September 2020)

Chinaböller.



> auf der 3,3-Volt-Schiene überschreitet das Netzteil sogar den ATX-Grenzwert.


https://www.testberichte.de/p/evga-tests/750gq-testbericht.html


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht toll aus, was haltest Du davon?



Das ist ein Gruppe Design von HEC. Das sollte er ersetzen.


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Hi,
ich habe ihn nun überzeugt ein neues Netzteil zu kaufen, er wollte zunächst keines weil er meinte dass 750 Watt ja 750 Watt wären und das die Anforderung wäre.

Jetzt will er nur via Amazon Kanada kaufen, was haltet ihr von diesem Modell hier:





						Corsair SF Series, SF750, 750 Watt, SFX, 80+ Platinum Certified, Fully Modular Power Supply: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

Corsair SF Series, SF750, 750 Watt, SFX, 80+ Platinum Certified, Fully Modular Power Supply: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca
				




oder





						Corsair CP-9020179-NA RMX Series RM750x 80 Plus Gold Fully Modular ATX Power Supply: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

Corsair CP-9020179-NA RMX Series RM750x 80 Plus Gold Fully Modular ATX Power Supply: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca
				




oder





						GameMax Power Supply 850W Fully Modular 80+ Gold Certified with Addressable RGB Light - Vairous Color Mode, RGB-850-Rainbow: Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

GameMax Power Supply 850W Fully Modular 80+ Gold Certified with Addressable RGB Light - Vairous Color Mode, RGB-850-Rainbow: Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Er soll sich das kaufen.





						Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum 660W PSU - 80 PLUS Platinum - ATX - High performance Power Supply - Fully Modular - Zero RPM - Silent 140 mm fan FDB Bearings - UltraFlex Cables - 10 year warranty - Black: Amazon.ca: Electronics
					

Fractal Design Ion+ Platinum 660W PSU - 80 PLUS Platinum - ATX - High performance Power Supply - Fully Modular - Zero RPM - Silent 140 mm fan FDB Bearings - UltraFlex Cables - 10 year warranty - Black: Amazon.ca: Electronics



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er soll sich das kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das für eine RTX 3080 nicht zu knapp bemessen?
Spricht irgendwas gegen das Corsair SF750?


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Ich hab das 660er gemeint. Das 760er ist leider nicht lieferbar.
Das Corsair SF ist *kein *ATX Netzteil.

Das Seasonic geht auch.





						Seasonic Focus GX-750, 750W 80+ Gold, Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-750FX.: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

Seasonic Focus GX-750, 750W 80+ Gold, Full-Modular, Fan Control in Fanless, Silent, and Cooling Mode, 10 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application, SSR-750FX.: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## RavionHD (17. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab das 660er gemeint. Das 760er ist leider nicht lieferbar.
> Das Corsair SF ist *kein *ATX Netzteil.


Achso natürlich.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Seasonic geht auch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist halt blöderweise nicht erhältlich bzw nur bei Händlern für Mitte Oktober.


----------



## Threshold (17. September 2020)

Oder halt recht teuer.





						Seasonic Focus GM-750, 750W 80+ Gold, Semi-Modular, Fits All ATX Systems, Fan Control in Silent and Cooling Mode, 7 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets
					

Seasonic Focus GM-750, 750W 80+ Gold, Semi-Modular, Fits All ATX Systems, Fan Control in Silent and Cooling Mode, 7 Year Warranty, Perfect Power Supply for Gaming and Various Application: Amazon.ca: Computers & Tablets



					www.amazon.ca


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nimm 750 Watt. Du hast da eine bessere Ausstattung.


Ich suche auch gerade und finde, dass dieses einen ziemlich attraktiven Preis hat. Kann man das nehmen oder ist 80 silber plus für eine RTX 3080 zu wenig?








						Kolink Core C850 850W ATX 2.3 ab € 47,70 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Kolink Core C850 850W ATX 2.3 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm • Kabelmanagement: fest • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, 4x 6/8-Pin PCIe, 5x … ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der Test liest sich für den Preis ganz ordentlich





						Kolink Core KL-C850 - Test/Review
					






					www.gamezoom.net
				




Sonst nehme ich das hier, oder hat das Nachteile?








						Kolink KL Series Modular 1000M 1000W ATX 2.3 ab € 97,68 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Kolink KL Series Modular 1000M 1000W ATX 2.3 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 140mm • Kabelmanagement: vollmodular • Anschlüsse: 1x 20/24-Pin, 1x 4/8-Pin ATX12V, 4x 6/8-Pin PC… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

Oha. Das Teil ist Crap erster Güte und das Review kannst du getrost vergessen.
gleich auf der erste Seite steht, dass das Netzteil 56 Ampere auf der 12 Volt Leitung hat. Das sind 672 Watt. Das Teil soll aber 850 Watt leisten. Du kannst also schwer davon ausgehen,. dass das ein gruppenreguliertes Design ist. Das ist für aktuelle Hardware nicht geeignet.
Kauf dir bitte ein anständiges Netzteil und nicht sowas.


----------



## DAU_0815 (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> .... Du kannst also schwer davon ausgehen,. dass das ein gruppenreguliertes Design ist. Das ist für aktuelle Hardware nicht geeignet.


Mit gruppenreguliert meinst Du die einzelnen Spannungen des Netzteils? Ich hatte diesen Satz gelesen und das anders verstanden:

_"... Für die Fertigung des Netzteiles war High Power verantwortlich. Die Schaltung entspricht einem DC-DC Design mit LLC-Resonanzwandlung und Active Clamp Technologie.   ..."_


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> "... Für die Fertigung des Netzteiles war High Power verantwortlich. Die Schaltung entspricht einem DC-DC Design mit LLC-Resonanzwandlung und Active Clamp Technologie. ..."



Öhm -- entweder LLC Resonanz *oder *Active Clamp. Beides geht nicht.
Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass der Tester nicht mal weiß, was das überhaupt ist.
Ich sagte ja, das Review taugt nichts.


----------



## Reani (23. September 2020)

Ich hab vor kurzem zwei Reviews über das 1200W Kolink Continuum KL-C1200PL gelesen. Da hat es ziemlich gut abgeschnitten. Scheint wohl das einzige gute NT von denen zu sein.





						Kolink Continuum KL-C1200PL - Test/Review
					






					gamezoom.net
				











						Kolink Continuum 1200 W Review
					

Kolink is Caseking's house brand and offers a variety of budget-oriented products. Its flagship PSU model is the Continuum 1200 W. This unit is based on an older Sirfa platform that is, however, capable of performing quite well, especially considering the attractive pricing.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Reani schrieb:


> Ich hab vor kurzem zwei Reviews über das 1200W Kolink Continuum KL-C1200PL gelesen. Da hat es ziemlich gut abgeschnitten. Scheint wohl das einzige gute NT von denen zu sein.



Der Typ von Gamezoom labert immer noch was von LLC Resonanzwandler und Active Clamp. Der sollte sich mal entscheiden, was nun verbaut ist.
Die Jungs von Techpowerup wissen das -- es ist eine Active Clamp Topologie und synchrone Gleichrichter verbaut.
Schau ich mir aber die Negativpunkte beim Techpowerup Review an, ist das Netzteil schlicht Crap.
Ein Straight Power E11 mit 1000 Watt kostet in etwas genauso viel und ist deutlich besser.


----------



## c1i (23. September 2020)

Continuum heißen die aber erst seit der Übernahme von Caseking. Ab da hat sich die Qualität deutlich verbessert.  Kolink Continuum ist nicht per se schlecht sondern ausreichende Mittelklasse.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Continuum heißen die aber erst seit der Übernahme von Caseking. Ab da hat sich die Qualität deutlich verbessert. Kolink Continuum ist nicht per se schlecht sondern ausreichende Mittelklasse.



Warum sollte ich ein 1200 Watt Netzteil für 180€ kaufen, wenn ich woanders ein 1000 Watt Netzteil für den gleichen Preis bekomme, das deutlich besser ist?


----------



## c1i (23. September 2020)

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das sinnvoll ist. Ich habe nur eingeworfen, dass sich das Produkt seit der Übernahme verbessert hat.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

Du spricht von ausreichender Mittelklasse und das sind sie meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## c1i (23. September 2020)

Da sind einschlägige Seiten leider anderer Meinung. Nur ein Beispiel von vielen: 






						Kolink Continuum 1050W im Test - Hardwareluxx
					

Test des Kolink Continuum 1050W, einem günstigen 80PLUS Platinum Netzteil für Gamingrechner




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Reani (23. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Typ von Gamezoom labert immer noch was von LLC Resonanzwandler und Active Clamp. Der sollte sich mal entscheiden, was nun verbaut ist.
> Die Jungs von Techpowerup wissen das -- es ist eine Active Clamp Topologie und synchrone Gleichrichter verbaut.
> Schau ich mir aber die Negativpunkte beim Techpowerup Review an, ist das Netzteil schlicht Crap.
> Ein Straight Power E11 mit 1000 Watt kostet in etwas genauso viel und ist deutlich besser.



Danke für die Erklärung.  Wieder was gelernt. 👍


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

c1i schrieb:


> Da sind einschlägige Seiten leider anderer Meinung. Nur ein Beispiel von vielen:



In der Leistungsklasse ist kein OTP verbaut?
Würde ich schlicht nicht kaufen und auch nicht empfehlen. Sorry.


----------



## blautemple (23. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das 650er hat keinen zweiten EPS Stecker. Es ist im Grunde genommen ein 550er mit 4x PCIe.
> Das 750er hingegen hat zwei einzelne PCIe Kabel. Das ist von Vorteil, wenn die Grafikkarte 3x PCIer benötigt oder man noch eine Soundkarte verbaut hat, die einen extra Stromanschluss hat. Man steckt wirklich nur die Kabel an, die benötigt werden.
> Das 650er hat leider nur zwei Doppelstrang Kabel. Brauchst du also 3 Kabel, liegt eins tot im Rechner herum.



Doch, das E11 650 Platinum hat tatsächlich einen 2. EPS Stecker. Das hat im Gegensatz zur 550W Version ein Y-Kabel 
Nur um das kurz richtig zu stellen


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Doch, das E11 650 Platinum hat tatsächlich einen 2. EPS Stecker. Das hat im Gegensatz zur 550W Version ein Y-Kabel
> Nur um das kurz richtig zu stellen



Ja, die Platin Version. Aber reden wir hier nicht von der Gold Version? Die hat nur einen.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (24. September 2020)

Hallo,

Ich würde mich mal anschließen, ich überlege mir auch die 3080 zu holen sobald diese verfügbar ist, wahrscheinlich die Founders Edition.  Habe bezüglich meines Netzteils eine frage, ich hatte mir vor ca. 3 Wochen das 
Seasonic FOCUS Plus 650 Watt Platinum zugelegt. 
Habe als Mainboard das z390 Aourus Master und dazu ein 9700k , diese wird bei mir auf 4,8GHZ mit 1,260mv betrieben. Ich gehöre zu denen die eher undervolten bei der Grafikkarte, zurzeit läuft meine 1080ti bei 1860Mhz mit 0,881mv. Würde halt bei der 3080 auch undervolten. 
Frage jetzt, müsste ich mir jetzt wieder erneut ein stärkeres Netzteil holen oder reicht diese ???


----------



## Threshold (24. September 2020)

Dein Netzteil ist schon gut. Probiere es einfach aus. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass alles laufen wird.


----------



## munn (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dein Netzteil ist schon gut. Probiere es einfach aus. Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass alles laufen wird.



Ich habe dieses Netzteil: 550-Watt-be-quiet--Straight-Power-11-Modular-80--Gold
Ich habe am ersten Tag eine Asus GeForce RTX 3080 TUF Gaming OC  bestellt und diese Kommt womöglich im Oktober an und wenn ich dann erst nach einem Netzteil suchen müsste würde mich das stören.

Nachdem die NDA gefallen ist und ich Igors video zur Watt Anzahl gesehen habe,
Bestellte ich sofort ein Be quiet 750 Watt für 120 Euro... jedoch haben Sie mir erst vorgestern mit geteilt das Sie dieses Netzteil nicht liefern können...aufgrund eines Unerwarteten Logistik Problem^^
In Italien sind Netzteile vermutlich wie in Deutschland deutlich teurer geworden und sind selbst jetzt schon fast komplett ausverkauft. Das wird vermutlich nicht besser wenn AMD erscheint...
Ich Bin zwar nicht sicher ob ich die 3080 aktuell behalte falls Ich Sie bekomme... würde Sie aber nur gegen eine Starke AMD oder 3080  Super/Ti austauschen wollen. (weis noch nicht ob das sich 20gb Vram aktuell wirklich lohnen würden oder ob man lieber in 2 Jahren nochmal zuschlägt und sich deshalb die 200-300 Euro mehr spart.)

Zudem Frage ich mich ob 750 Watt nicht doch Zuwenig ist wenn man sich anschaut wo die Richtung hin geht?
Aktuell habe ich ein I7 8700k oc ohne wasser Kühlung.
Aber möchte mir Nächstes oder 2022 falls DDR5 kommt ein neuen CPU+Mainboard kaufen und womöglich kommt dann auch eine Wasserkühlung in Frage.

was haltet ihr von:
Corsair RM850 ohne oder mit x Full Modular Power Supply - 850 Watt  (der Unterschied im preis ist eindeutig aber auf der Seite erkennt man keinen Unterschied.
( 124 Euro ohne X ) - ( mit X 150 Euro )

Auch:
CORSAIR Alimentatore 750 Watt Serie TX-M Semi-Modulare Certificazione 80 Plus Gold ( 109 Euro )

oder sowas:?
Alimentatore 750W Seasonic Focus PX 80 Plus Platinum modulare [FOCUS PX-750]  145 Euro
Alimentatore 750W Seasonic Focus+ ATX Certificato 80Plus Platinum [SSR-750PX]  148 Euro


Ich würde mein Budge auf 120-150 Euro festlegen oder einen Aufpreis nur akzeptieren wenn auch mehr Watt dazu kommen auch wenn ich in meiner Rechnung schon 750 Watt reichen sollten höre ich aktuell immer wieder von Problemen. Aber beim neuesten Video von IGor zeigt sich das Asus da womöglich weniger Probleme hat aber beim PCGH Podcast den ich bisher nicht angehört habe hatten Sie auch Probleme mit dem Asus Modell.

Danke schonmal für Eure Tipps^^


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Schau mal nach dem Fractal.








						Fractal Design Ion+ 860P 860W ATX 2.4 ab € 222,00 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Fractal Design Ion+ 860P 860W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 140mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 18.05dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 17.99dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Du kannst auch nach dem 850er E11 schauen.


----------



## munn (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal nach dem Fractal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Fractal gibt es irgendwie garnicht und normal würde ich auch bei Be Quiet gucken aber das kostet 180 Euro...
Das Be Quiet! Straight Power 11 750W kostet schon 150 Euro und finde das ist echt heftig wenn ich vor 2 Wochen noch 120 bezahlt hätte...


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Ja, das wäre echt zu teuer. Dann nimm das Focus.


----------



## munn (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das wäre echt zu teuer. Dann nimm das Focus.



Hust 
Ich seh gerade das dass Focus erst in 14 Tagen lieferbar wäre...Das wär zwar noch Ok aber schon etwas unangenehm. 
In Deutschland würde es 25 Euro günstiger sein müsste ich gucken wer liefern würde.
Kommen eigentlich die  Dark Power 12 in den unteren Bereichen irgendwann oder sind die noch in weiter ferne?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Tja, da es das E11 in Platin bis 1200 Watt gibt, besteht kein Bedarf das P12 mit weniger als 1200 Watt anzubieten. Das P12 wird ja kaum günstiger werden als es jetzt ist. 
Es gibt schlicht keine Käuferschicht, die für ein P12 300€ bezahlt, wenn man die gleiche Leistung beim E11 für 100€ weniger bekommen kann.
Wobei das P12 schon echt klasse ist. Keine Frage. Aber kostet eben und gibt es nicht in kleiner.


----------



## munn (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, da es das E11 in Platin bis 1200 Watt gibt, besteht kein Bedarf das P12 mit weniger als 1200 Watt anzubieten. Das P12 wird ja kaum günstiger werden als es jetzt ist.
> Es gibt schlicht keine Käuferschicht, die für ein P12 300€ bezahlt, wenn man die gleiche Leistung beim E11 für 100€ weniger bekommen kann.
> Wobei das P12 schon echt klasse ist. Keine Frage. Aber kostet eben und gibt es nicht in kleiner.



Leider Ist mir das P12 Echt zu teuer und nutze es nunmal nicht so krass.
Dadurch das es in Italien kein Geizhals gibt ist das suchen manchmal etwas schwerer^^ (Wir haben zwar auch sowas aber kann man eigentlich nicht vergleichen)
Jedenfalls konnte ich dein genanntes finden:
Fractal Design Ion+ 860W alimentatore per computer 24-pin ATX Nero inklusive Versand 144,00 Euro.
Zwar wie aktuell alles nicht vorrätig aber laut anzeige 8 Tage..
Sollte man eigentlich auf sowas wie ATX 2.5 achten?

sry, Obwohl es nur ums Netzteil geht mach ich mich verrückt^^


----------



## Mottekus (26. September 2020)

Wie steht es um ein Seasonic Prime PX - 750 für 152 Euro?

Aktuell in der Blackweek bei Notebooksbilliger

EDIT: gerade erst gelesen das 150 zu teuer ist. Sry, wollte nur darauf hinweisen.


----------



## Threshold (26. September 2020)

munn schrieb:


> Sollte man eigentlich auf sowas wie ATX 2.5 achten?



Das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## munn (27. September 2020)

Mottekus schrieb:


> Wie steht es um ein Seasonic Prime PX - 750 für 152 Euro?
> 
> Aktuell in der Blackweek bei Notebooksbilliger
> 
> EDIT: gerade erst gelesen das 150 zu teuer ist. Sry, wollte nur darauf hinweisen.



Zu teuer, Naja...
Ich wollte schon das Be Quiet 1000 W Platin für ~200 Kaufen weil für ~50 Euro mehr hat man immerhin Platin und 1000 W und nicht 750...
Mir ist zwar klar das man es nicht benötigt aber am ende fühlt es sich für mich besser an^^
Mich ärgert halt das ich eins schon gekauft hatte vor 3080 release für 120 Euro und nach 1 Woche sagen die es ist nicht mehr lieferbar wegen eines Logistischen Problems...Ein 750 Watt Netzteil jetzt für 150 finde ich dann eben plötzlich P/L eben schrott.

Aktuell würde ich schon gerne doch etwas mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen und nen gutes Netzteil kaufen besonders wenn man von anderen hört das Sie Probleme haben und für mich klingt das manchmal nach Netzteil.
Das Be Quiet 1000 W Platin ist leider heute ausverkauft^^ dachte ich hab bis heut Zeit^^


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Dann leg noch was drauf.








						Seasonic Prime TX-1000 1000W ATX 2.4 ab € 349,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Seasonic Prime TX-1000 1000W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 25.12dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 25.64dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de


----------



## munn (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann leg noch was drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist dann doch etwas to much 
Was hällst du aber von sowas:
Enermax MaxTytan 800W ATX 2.4  ( 212,89 Euro )


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## NuVirus (27. September 2020)

das *Seasonic Prime PX - 750W *kriegt man gerade mit Versand für 155€ durch Black Week wäre das nen guter Kauf oder gibt es im ähnlichen Bereich bessere Alternativen?
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/bl...end/seasonic+prime+px+750w+pc+netzteil+636140
Soll für ne 3080 Strix sein sofern die geliefert wird im Oktober denke für ne Asus TUF mit 2x8 Pin reicht mein E11 550W noch aus - 1080Ti zieht mit offenen Power Target auch bis zu 350W.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Für den Preis kannst du zugreifen.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (27. September 2020)

Hi, 

ja werde es ausprobieren, danke aber einst gefällt mir beim Seasonic nicht und zwar dieses Lüfter rattern, es wird hoch gelobt aber wenn ich mir im Netz schaue, dass viele dieses Problem haben , kann ich den Empfehlungen nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Wenn der Hybrid Modus aktiviert ist , ist natürlich silent aber sobald gezockt wird , höre ich wieder Lüfter gefühlt alle 10sek kurz anfängt zu rattern und hört dann wieder auf. Wenn der Hybrid Modus deaktiviert ist , höre ich das rattern schon deutlich im idle. Ich könnte es zurückschicken zumal bei Amazon gekauft aber dann wieder die ganze Arbeit mit dem Kabelmanagment und so. Mhhh...


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2020)

Ich würde tippen, dass der Lüfter einen Defekt hat. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall umtauschen.


----------



## NuVirus (7. Oktober 2020)

so also bisher läuft die 3080 TUF mit 110% Power Target - real laut GPU-Z so 355W grob und OC stabil auf meinem E11 550W - hoffe das bleibt so ist aber erst vorhin gekommen die Karte.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

Wenns läuft, läuft es.
Allerdings kannst du dir das Erhöhen den Power Tasrgets schenken. Das bringt Null.
Besser ist untervolten. Da kannst du 50 Watt sparen ohne langsamer zu sein.


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2020)

ja ich optimiere eh noch, aber dachte so finde ich schneller heraus wie knapp es ggf. ist mit dem Netzteil und für paar Benchmarks.


----------



## Phil317 (15. November 2020)

Ich habe ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750PX) und habe versucht eine MSI RTX3080 Gaming X Trio zu betreiben. Funktioniert bei mir nicht bzw. nur kurz. PC schaltet bei Last ab und lässt sich erst wieder einschalten wenn das Netzteil kurz Stromlos war. Werde mir jetzt auch ein stärkeres besorgen - Die 3x8Pin an der Grafikkarte werden durch 2xPCIe Kabel mit 1x Y-Adapter versorgt, dachte erst es ist ein Kabel zu wenig, allerdings ist das Netzteil eine 1x Rail für 12V.


----------



## flyy (27. Dezember 2020)

Phil317 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750PX) und habe versucht eine MSI RTX3080 Gaming X Trio zu betreiben. Funktioniert bei mir nicht bzw. nur kurz. PC schaltet bei Last ab und lässt sich erst wieder einschalten wenn das Netzteil kurz Stromlos war. Werde mir jetzt auch ein stärkeres besorgen - Die 3x8Pin an der Grafikkarte werden durch 2xPCIe Kabel mit 1x Y-Adapter versorgt, dachte erst es ist ein Kabel zu wenig, allerdings ist das Netzteil eine 1x Rail für 12V.



Dann ist aber das Netzteil Müll oder warum sollte ein 750W-NT bei einer 3080 abschalten? Das passt doch immer.


----------



## ich111 (27. Dezember 2020)

Du braucht sicher nicht mehr Leistung, Seasonic soll die Schutzschaltungen sehr scharf eingestellt haben. Verbockt haben das aber eigentlich Nvidia und AMD, die bei den GPUs wegen wenigen Cent an den Pufferkondensatoren sparen.


----------



## Averey (28. Dezember 2020)

Phil317 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Seasonic Focus Plus Platinum 750W ATX 2.4 (SSR-750PX) und habe versucht eine MSI RTX3080 Gaming X Trio zu betreiben. Funktioniert bei mir nicht bzw. nur kurz. PC schaltet bei Last ab und lässt sich erst wieder einschalten wenn das Netzteil kurz Stromlos war. Werde mir jetzt auch ein stärkeres besorgen - Die 3x8Pin an der Grafikkarte werden durch 2xPCIe Kabel mit 1x Y-Adapter versorgt, dachte erst es ist ein Kabel zu wenig, allerdings ist das Netzteil eine 1x Rail für 12V.


Da bist du nicht der einzigste.

Bei mir war derselbe Fall mit einem Seasonic Netzteil, was mich auch ziemlich geärgert hat (schließlich war das NT teuer). 

Habe einen Seasonic Focus Plus FX-650 Gold,650 Watt. Was laut Nvidia locker für eine 2080 Ti reichen sollte.

Tut es aber nicht, da sich das Netzteil unter Last abschaltet, wenn man denn was GPU-intensives spielt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, schafft ein Seasonic Netzteil nicht, die Spannung aufrechtzuerhalten und triggert OVP-Schutzschaltung, weswegen der PC einfach neu startet.

Bin momentan selber auf der Suche nach einem neuen Netzteil deswegen.


ich111 schrieb:


> Du braucht sicher nicht mehr Leistung, Seasonic soll die Schutzschaltungen sehr scharf eingestellt haben. Verbockt haben das aber eigentlich Nvidia und AMD, die bei den GPUs wegen wenigen Cent an den Pufferkondensatoren sparen.


Seasonic Netzteile haben laut Berichten aus dem Netz Probleme mit Grafikkarten seit einer GTX 970. Auf englischen HW-Foren wird mittlerweile davon abgeraten, Seasonic Focus zu kaufen, weil die mit vielen Grafikkarten nicht klar kommen.

Ich habe jetzt einen Cooler Master V850 stattdessen, der von Seasonic gefertigt wurde mWn aber es komischerweise schafft, keinen OVP bei normalem Grafikkartenbetrieb zu triggern. Das einzig blöde ist spulenfiepen, was aber ein anderes Problem ist.

Da hat es Seasonic mit den Focus Netzteilen verbockt, denn die schaffen es für andere Marken Netzteile herzustellen die das Problem nicht haben.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Januar 2021)

Ich frage hier mal wieder, ein Freund hat nun seine RTX 3080 erhalten und benötigt ein Netzteil, der Markt ist hier leider auch wie wegefegt.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Modell:





						BitFenix Whisper M 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil, modular - 750 Watt
					

Voll-modulares 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteil mit vier +12-Volt-Schienen, vollständigen Schutzschaltungen, DC-DC-Technik und extra leisem 135-mm-Lüfter.




					www.caseking.de


----------



## thomasoeli (5. Januar 2021)

Du kannst dich an folgender Antwort orientieren.






						Modulares Netzteil (be quiet bereits verbaut) für RTX 3080  gesucht
					

Guten zusammen und noch ein gesundes neues Jahr!  wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte bzw. muss ich mein Netzteil upgraden. Zur Zeit ist folgendes verbaut:  500 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 10 CM Modular 80+ Gold...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de
				




Ich habe das Fractal Netzteil heute Mittag bestellt und bereits Versandinformationen erhalten.

VG Thomas


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von diesem Modell:


Zu laut.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zu laut.


Ok, und das hier:








						Cooler Master V-Series V750 Gold V2 750W ATX 2.52 ab € 99,90 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Cooler Master V-Series V750 Gold V2 750W ATX 2.52 ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, 1545rpm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 0-32.50dB(A) (Hersteller) • Kabelmanagement: vollmodula… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				




Der Test hört sich ja gut an:





						Fazit - Seite 6 - Hardwareluxx
					

Test des neuen Cooler Master V750, welches die Cooler Masters V-Series ergänzt. Mit 80PLUS Gold, voll-modularem Kabelmanagement und einem sehr leisen Betrieb bietet es ein interessantes Paket.




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Der Test hört sich ja gut an:


Guck aufs Datum. Der Test war von der ersten Generation. Von der zweiten gibt es keine Reviews.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2021)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Corsair RM850 aus?








						Corsair RM Series 2019 RM850 850W ATX 2.52 | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Corsair RM Series 2019 RM850 850W ATX 2.52 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 135mm, semi-passiv • Lautstärke: 25.66dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 26.11dB(A) (Cybenetics, 230V) • K… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Corsair RM850 aus?


Das sagt schon der Preis. Die RM Serie ist die billig serie von Corsair.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sagt schon der Preis. Die RM Serie ist die billig serie von Corsair.


Gut, aber gibt es hier Risiken bzw was spricht nun tatsächlich dagegen? 
Wie sieht's beim Adata XPG Core Reactor aus, TomsHardware listet den als Tier A Netzzeil:








						ADATA XPG Core Reactor 850W ATX 2.4 ab € 139,17 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ADATA XPG Core Reactor 850W ATX 2.4 ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Lüfter: 120mm, 660-2400rpm • Lautstärke: 11.30-24.70dB(A) (Hersteller), 26.79dB(A) (Cybenetics, 115V), 25… ✔ Netzteile ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				









						Article - [psucultists] PSU tier list rev. 14.8 (Final Update Jul '21)
					

PSU Tier List 4.0 rev. 14.8 (outdated) Last Update: 12-07-2021  Legend :  Gray - EoL/obsolete and/or otherwise not recommended for purchase. Green - small form-factor (gold and blue colors are disregarded due to scarcity of SFX PSUs) Gold - best units in the tier (includes requirements for blue...




					forums.tomshardware.com


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2021)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Gut, aber gibt es hier Risiken bzw was spricht nun tatsächlich dagegen?
> Wie sieht's beim Adata XPG Core Reactor aus, TomsHardware listet den als Tier A Netzzeil:


Das ist auch von CWT. Also egal ob Corsair oder Adata -- der gleiche Fertiger.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Januar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist auch von CWT. Also egal ob Corsair oder Adata -- der gleiche Fertiger.


Gut, ich weiß leider immer noch nicht was dagegen spricht.
Solange das Netzteil genug Leistung hat, nicht auffällig laut ist, entsprechende Schutzfunktionen besitzt, vollmodular ist, eine entsprechende Effizienz besitzt mit einigermaßen langen Garantie, solange sollte das doch reichen, ein "Luxus Netzteil" ist doch nicht notwendig, oder? Vor Allem da derzeit praktisch nichts verfügbar ist.


----------

